# My little Angel



## maltlove (May 23, 2009)

I just got this pic of my new baby! We decided to name him Remington and Remy for short. I still have a couple of weeks left before we can pick him up and the wait is killing me.


----------



## stampin4fun (Jun 24, 2009)

Remy is adorable!!!!!!!


----------



## ckim111 (Dec 17, 2008)

so cute!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Ahhhhh, I think he is cute~~~Cute little Remy!!!!!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

i have an affinity for the name Remy..i think it is a darling name, for girls and boys! congratulations!!


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

aww remy is ADORABLE :wub: and i adore his name (it makes me think of gambit from xmen!)

i can't wait to see more pics when you get him


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awwwwww he is precious!!! I love it when malt pup's ears are still up! :wub: :wub: :wub: Love his name!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

OMG, he is so cute, I love his name.


----------



## maltlove (May 23, 2009)

Awwww thanks everyone! It takes me forever to pick out a name so I'm glad everyone likes it :biggrin:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

such a darling little guy! :wub:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:wub: Absolutely adorable!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

He's a real beauty! :wub:


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

Awwww... look at that little face and that little attitude! :wub: :wub: :wub: 


Remy is a really cute name for him. He's a sweetie! I bet you're counting the minutes! :wub:


----------



## littlemissy (May 19, 2009)

Remington is adorable- great name too :aktion033:


----------



## Samsons_Mom (May 7, 2009)

Awww Remy is sooo adorable. I know what u mean about the wait, but dont worry time will fly by sooner than u think.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Love his face, love his name!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Your little man is SO handsome ... congratulations! :wub: Remy has been one of my fave little boy names for several years - nice choice!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Remy is soooo adoreable :wub: . I LOVE pics at that age! Post the pic on your fridge, the wait will go by soon. It's so much fun getting everything ready :biggrin:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Beautiful. Congratulations!
xoxox


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

She is an angel for sure


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

He definitely has that Angel face! :wub: He is so cute and tiny, I bet you're already in love! :wub:


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Adorable baby!


----------



## maltlove (May 23, 2009)

Awww thanks again to everyone! I'll be sure to post pics as soon as I get him!


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

What a beautiful, happy lookin' little man. Soooo daling. 

Samsonsmom


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Congrats!!! He is a cutie for sure! You must be SO excited!!!


----------



## kikiiniowa (Sep 9, 2008)

He's so cute! He looks like a little stuffed toy. LOL Congrats to you.


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*what a sweet little boy. 
I like the name too.

it must be really exciting for you, but wait until the day remy comes home, it will be perfect :wub: :wub: *


----------

